# Greeting from Louisiana



## David Carroll jr (Mar 11, 2016)

My name is David and I was raised Jan. 2002. ( Actually I was raised a MM in 2004. I mixed up the date with the year I had the first Heart attack and was saved by Emergency Room Doctors from taking a long dirt nap)
I am a PM, PHP, PIM. Knights Templar, Knight Preceptor, OES.

Current offices held in 2016: Commander of Istrouma Commandery #28, Secretary of Baker Lodge #441, Secretary of Al Azar Grotto, Recorder of Istrouma Council #33 of Louisiana Cryptic Masons, and will be installed as President of Baton Rouge Chapter #260 of High 12 International.
I did not post all these titles to impress anyone but instead to show that if you do not learn the real Masonic Word which is, NO, there is no end to the offices you can hold.

I love my Brothers and count them as family but there are times when some of them do things that make me wonder, What were they thinking?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 11, 2016)

David Carroll jr said:


> the real Masonic Word which is, NO, there is no end to the offices you can hold.


 
BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  Thats great!  Ill have to remember that!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 11, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forums brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome to this forum. Good to see you on here Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 16, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## drw72 (Mar 16, 2016)

Greetings Brother (I am originally from West Monroe myself). I hope ya'll are staying dry.


----------



## Gomabxi (Mar 16, 2016)

Welcome Brother to forum. I use to visit that area very often during my years at Grambling.


----------



## David Carroll jr (Apr 5, 2016)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Welcome!


Thanks


----------



## David Carroll jr (Apr 5, 2016)

drw72 said:


> Greetings Brother (I am originally from West Monroe myself). I hope ya'll are staying dry.


I am in South Louisiana and I stayed drier than most.


----------



## David Carroll jr (Apr 5, 2016)

KSigMason said:


> Welcome to this forum. Good to see you on here Brother.


Thanks Brother Newell, 
Apparently, I got lost and wound up here. I can not think of a better place to find myself.


----------



## David Carroll jr (Apr 5, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forums brother.


Thanks


----------



## Classical (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello from Texas!


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 5, 2016)

David Carroll jr said:


> Apparently, I got lost and wound up here. I can not think of a better place to find myself.



Not all who wander are lost!


----------



## Randy81 (Apr 8, 2016)

Brother Carroll, I don't know that we have crossed paths but I know we probably have some mutual friends. Brother Michael Watts is one of my mentors. I'm at Phoenix Lodge #38 in Natchitoches. I know I recognize your name. Welcome to the forum, my brother!


----------

